# Need Help Idenifying a Project Bike



## R@GS (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello, I just joined the forum, I recently retired and am starting a hobby of fixing up old bicycles. I have a starter bike but can't find a picture of one exactly like it on the internet. Does anyone know what year or model this Elgin Bike is or any information about it? I can't find a serial number on it anywhere either. Thanks for the help and as I learn the hobby I will help others.
R@GS


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 6, 2011)

Its a '41 Elgin. Try Nostalgic.net for pics. 

Here's mine before I added the tank, light and badge.


----------



## R@GS (Dec 6, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> Its a '41 Elgin. Try Nostalgic.net for pics.
> 
> Here's mine before I added the tank, light and badge.





Thanks ohdeebee !   I appreciate that, it is interesting to find out what my starter bike is.   Yours has a cool looking chain guard, I am going to scout around and try to find one of those.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 6, 2011)

Its a Mercury guard. The Elgin ones are a little different


----------



## R@GS (Dec 6, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> Its a Mercury guard. The Elgin ones are a little different




I have been looking at some parts and saw a "Gothic Guard" on a 41. That is a neat looking piece of metal. I think I will try to find the exact guard though and try to go completely original. It might be fun hunting down parts. It would be nice if I could sell it for a slight profit when I get it done ( I got the bike free)  but if they aren't worth much I will give it to some kid. I think they are neat looking old bikes. Thanks for the info and chat ohdeebee.. I am going to check out your site.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 7, 2011)

Gothic guards are VERY expensive. There are two less expensive versions. The Mercury guard is also correct.


----------



## Abernathy (Dec 8, 2011)

Great job here.**I really enjoyed what you had to say.**Keep going because you definitely bring a new voice to this subject.**Not many people would say what youve said and still make it interesting.**Well, at least Im interested.**Cant wait to see more of this from you.


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 9, 2011)

*Geez!*

Nice starter bike!


----------



## tony d. (Dec 12, 2011)

*need help  I.D.ing bike*

nice elgin  how did you get the dog to walk on the handle bars  =o)


----------



## Hyper911 (Dec 13, 2011)

That was so great! Uhhm, where can I find some spare parts for classic bikes online? Any help please?


----------

